# Dopo un lungo letargo...



## Davidinho22 (31 Agosto 2014)

Ciao a tutti!!! Ci tengo a scrivere due righe... non so se qualcuno si ricorda di me, ma qualche anno fa (ai tempi di forumfree) ero abbastanza attivo, e avevo molto piacere a scrivere e condividere opinioni su questo fantastico forum. Poi si sono moltiplicati gli impegni, tra università e cavoli vari non sono più riuscito a scrivere attivamente, ma una letta l'ho sempre data con molto piacere, anche tramite la pagina FB che tengo a sottolineare come sia davvero utile. Detto ciò non so bene, anzi per niente, come si siano evolute le cose, non so se ci sia ancora Maryo che stimo moltissimo, ho visto che ci sta tifoso'o ma in veste di admin, cris... insomma ci sono utenti che mi sono rimasti impressi e che saluto molto! Ovviamente un saluto a tutta la comunità che continuo a stimare moltissimo 
Mi sono imposto di ritagliare del tempo e riuscire a rientrare attivamente nel forum, speriamo bene e FORZA MILAN!!


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2014)

ciao, io si mi ricordo di te, bentornato.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Davide, bentornato! 

M.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2014)

Ciao davidì, sono vinz!


Bentornato


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2014)

Bentornato!


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2014)

Bentornato.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Settembre 2014)

Grande nowi vinz maryo... grandi tutti!!! grazie mille, mi fa davvero tanto piacere risentirvi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2014)

Ehi anche io ricordo i bei tempi di forumfree e le chiacchere in tag  bentornato!


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Io sono rimasto lo stesso per nick e per tutto, bentornato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

Bentornato!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Bentornato  Forza Milan!


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2014)

bentornato...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Bentornato e FORZA MILAN !


----------

